# Mc Cormick's Monteal Steak Seasoning



## danbono (May 13, 2013)

Hi  All  I read a lot about using this seasoning on Brisket, just wondering "IF" it would be good on a smoked Pork Butt?

Thanks Dan


----------



## seenred (May 13, 2013)

Hi Dan.  IMO, Montreal is better on beef than on pork.  We like a pork rub with some sweetness in it, so I never use the montreal on pork cooks, but it is definitely my go-to for beef.

TulsaJeff's rub recipe is good for both pork and beef.  Here is another rub I've used quite a bit lately on pork:

Memphis Magic Dust Rub Recipe

Ingredients

 3/4 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar

 3/4 cup white sugar

 1/2 cup paprika

 1/4 cup Morton's kosher salt

 1/4 cup garlic powder

 2 tablespoons ground black pepper

 2 tablespoons ground ginger powder

 2 tablespoons onion powder

 2 teaspoons rosemary powder

Yield, makes about 3 cups.

Red


----------



## danbono (May 29, 2013)

WOW The steak seasonings was awesome on the the brisket. Might try the pork next?

Thanks Dan


----------



## sqwib (May 29, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi  All  I read a lot about using this seasoning on Brisket, just wondering "IF" it would be good on a smoked Pork Butt?
> 
> Thanks Dan


Yep, loins too!













20130316048.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 29, 2013


















20130315024.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 29, 2013


















20121213033.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 29, 2013






My Philly Style Rub is my favorite, I will sometimes add a few cups of Montreal to this.













1000x500px-LL-bdd66f3e_20110722049paint.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 29, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

I use my go to rub for Pork and another of my Rubs for Chicken , but Beef needs Cracked Black Pepper and Saty(kosher) - sometimes Garlic and Onion .Period.

But I tend to be a bit Anal about my BBQ . . .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2013)

There must be different Montreal Steak Seasonings, because I know many, many people love it.

I tried it one time, and I thought it was terrible. I thought it tasted like little pieces of salty cardboard that wouldn't even dissolve in my mouth after hours of smoking. Worst rub I ever tried!!! So I thought maybe I used too much, and tried it again with only a small amount. Still tasted like salty cardboard chips!!!

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

Bear....my Hubby would agree with you about the seasoning.  He said don't make him any dinner off the grill if it has "that crap" on it.  He described it about like you did.  I do use it sparingly...and yes...agree its better on beef than pork.  My 2 cents!

Kat


----------



## mneeley490 (May 29, 2013)

Every spice company seems to have their own version of it now. Some are probably better than others. I'm not sure which brand I have, but it's my go-to for prime rib roasts.

I would not use it on pork, though.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Bear....my Hubby would agree with you about the seasoning.  He said don't make him any dinner off the grill if it has "that crap" on it.  He described it about like you did.  I do use it sparingly...and yes...agree its better on beef than pork.  My 2 cents!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat!!

I thought Mrs Bear & I were the only ones.

I might have the old jar around here yet. If I do I'll look where it came from. I'm thinking McCormick's, but I'm not sure.

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

I agree with Bear and the others , a fresh homemade Rub can't be beat.

I worked a Restaurant that used this on thier Steaks and Burgers ; I had several regulars ask me 'not to add the seasoning ,just use S/P.'


----------



## djbrady33 (May 29, 2013)

I love the Montreal Steak Seasoning. It is my favorite seasoning for ribeyes, brisket, and burgers, and I even love it on smoked chicken. I have not tried it on pork yet.I tried the Weber Chicago Steak seasoning and like the McCormick Montreal Steak seasoning the best.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2013)

OK, I checked----It is McCormick's Montreal Steak that we despise. Funny because I like all other McCormick's products I have tried.

I use a number of home made rubs, but not on Beef. My Beef just gets Worcestershire (Thick), and CBP, Gar Pow, and Onion pow on top.

Bear


----------



## mike johnson (May 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Bear....my Hubby would agree with you about the seasoning.  He said don't make him any dinner off the grill if it has "that crap" on it.  He described it about like you did.  I do use it sparingly...and yes...agree its better on beef than pork.  My 2 cents!
> 
> Kat


I wouldn't complain about a thing if my wife went out and used the grill or smoker. It might be like shoe leather but Id eat it with a smile on my face. BBQ is a labor of love.


----------



## danbono (May 30, 2013)

Hi all I tried many different rubs on my 8-10 briskets that I've smoked so far..The Mc Cormicks Montreal Steak seasoning so far was the best. Next time I'm going to use it on the butts. and see what they taste like.

Thanks Dan

PS Niether me or my wife normally don't use salt in out cooking.


----------



## danbono (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi All Tried the Montreal steak seasoning on ribs today, came out tasting on the salty side.Going to stick with the briskets for it.
Thanks Dan


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 11, 2013)

I find all commercially prepared spice mixes too salty, especially the bigger companies products. I read ingredients. They are listed in the order of quantity within the formulation. If salt is the first ingredient, that means salt is the major ingredient. I copy down ingredients, buy them seperately and mix my own. Salt enhances the flavors of food, but too much and it detracts from it. Plus who needs all the other anti- caking crap in there as well.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 12, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi All Tried the Montreal steak seasoning on ribs today, came out tasting on the salty side.Going to stick with the briskets for it.
> Thanks Dan


For ribs just use an extremely light dusting













20120721051.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 12, 2013






Dan try using the montreal as an addition to a rub

Like This

Omit the first 2 and replace with montreal

Philly Style Dry Rub:
 

     ¼ c. kosher salt (updated, was 1/4 cup , increase to 1/2 cup if using low sodium broth in the finishing sauce)
     ¼ c. black pepper (freshly ground if possible)
     ½ c. Italian seasoning (OR equal parts: basil, oregano and rosemary)
     ½  c. Minced Onion Flakes
     2 tsp. chili powder
Philly Style Dry Rub/Montreal Steak seasoning Hybrid:
 

     ½ c. Montreal steak seasoning
     ½ c. Italian seasoning (OR equal parts: basil, oregano and rosemary)
     ½  c. Minced Onion Flakes
     2 tsp. chili powder


----------



## wwdragon (Jun 15, 2013)

The brand I use here actually in Montreal, is Club House. I have used their Montreal steak spice, Pork spice and montreal chicken spice. All of them taste amazing.

Barry


----------

